# Tica surf rod



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

8' Tica Dolphin Surf Rod MED-HVY 3/4-3OZ. asking 75 obo. Local sales only. Pics are posted in my previous post.


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

$60 firm


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I guess no takers. Close thread.


----------

